# המשך  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      קרדיטים עדי ועופר



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

המשך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים עדי ועופר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המתחיל במצווה אומרים לו גמור, והנה ההוכחה שפרפקציוניזם זה דבר רע. 
אני מנצלת את הלילה שלפני מעבר דירה, ורגע לפני שאני עוברת לפורום הבא בשביל לסיים את הקרדיטים, גם אם הם לא יהיו לגמרי פיקס.

http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=162108307


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

עיצוב המקום (או: זה ירוק ניאון!) 
את העיצוב עשתה חברה של אמא של החתן. ביקשנו שיהיה זול (אני חושבת שזה הסתכם ב-2000 ₪, וזה כולל פרחים שהבאנו לשתילה, בדים ואת הכסף בעבור ימי עבודה שהפסידה). היא ואמא של החתן השתמשו בכל מיני דברים שכבר היו והקניות הגדולות היו בדים לקישוט שנמתחו במקומות שונים. לא ממש עניין אותי, על אף שאני חובבת פריטים עיצוביים, אווירה ועוד הרגשתי שאם אתעסק גם בזה ואצטרך לקחת החלטות בעוד תחומים אני אפסיק להנות מהחתונה. אז האצלתי סמכויות. 
המקום היחיד שבו כן חתכתי היה בזמן סיור עם ההורים שלו במקום האירוע, שמאד בקלות הם אמרו על דברים "את זה להזיז" "את זה להעיף", "את זה לכסות" ואני אמרתי שלא. כי כל דבר שזז, אני זו שצריכה להחזיר אותו למקום (מישהו אחר לא יידע לאן) וזה לא משהו שאני מוכנה להתעסק בו אחרי החתונה. הזכרתי להם שאנחנו לא מתחתנים בגן אירועים והמטרה היא לא "וואו". הייתי מאד גאה בעצמי על זה...

בחרתי צבעים למפות ומפיות די בקלות (שמנת וכתום), וקצת הזדעזעתי למראה צבע הבד הירוק שנבחר לקישוטים 
(אני: זה ירוק ניאון! 
המעצבת: את לא אוהבת? 
אני: זה ירוק ניאון!!!). 
שיחררתי והמשכתי... בדי הלייקרה היו האופציה הזולה והשימושית להכנת קישוטים שונים, להסתרת פגמים בשטח (ארון כיבוי אש) ולשמור על פרטיות הדיירים המתגוררים באיזור.
בסה"כ הן עשו עבודה יפה ועזרו למקום למקסם את הפוטנציאל שלו. 

העציצים במרכז השולחן עלו 5 ש"ח לעציץ ובתוכם אמא של החתן שמה צמח שנקרא ירקא או משהו דומה


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

עוד תמונות עיצוב. 
אין ספק ששולחנות ערוכים זה דבר יפה. 
הכסאות במקור היו צריכים להיות חומים. יותר טבעי, יותר נעים. ואז התקשרו אליי (נראה לי אמא של החתן) בהיסטריה שאין כסאות חומים אלא לבנים ומה לעשות. 
"מה זה מה לעשות, אז שיהיו לבנים, יש משהו אחר לעשות?" 
אני חושבת שציפו ממני להיות הרבה יותר בריידזילה ממה שהייתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

מאד אהבתי את העציצים! 
העציצים הקטנים על השולחנות ממש יפים וטבעיים. 
אורחים לקחו מהעציצים בסוף הערב?

(אצלנו, אורחים לקחו את סידורי הפרחים בסוף הערב. האמת, זה נחמד, במקום שיזרקו את הפרחים לפח...)


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

כן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בדיוק השבוע הייתי אצל חברים וראיתי אצלם עציץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בחתונה של אחותי העמדנו מלצרית מהקייטרינג שחילקה לאורחים את סידורי הפרחים. 

באמת לא כתבתי, היה לנו חשוב שלא יהיו פרחים, כי זה סוג של חד פעמי, אלא עציץ שהאורחים יוכלו להנות ממנו לאורך זמן


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

עציץ אחר לשולחן, בפרגולה של החברים 
בחוות הברבור יש שני איזורים עיקריים. האחד הוא רחבה שטוחה שבה פזורים עצי זית, וזה קלאסי להושיב שם אנשים לאוכל. אבל זה הגביל אותנו ל-200 אורחים. השתמשנו בפרגולה שהייתה באזור השני להושיב את כל החברים (שזה לא כל כך נורא אם הם יושבים רחוק מהאוכל) וזה הוסיף לנו עוד 40 מקומות ישיבה. 
בנוסף היו שולחנות ישיבה אלטרנטיבית, שבעיקר המשפחות עם הילדים הקטנים העדיפו לשבת בהם ולאכול שם את הארוחה.


----------



## דלית ב (30/7/12)

מזל 
שעשית הפסקה, כי פרסמת את הקרדיטים בדיוק בשבוע של החתונה שלי כשלא היה סיכוי שאראה. 
עכשיו קראתי את השרשור הקודם והרבה דברים ממש מזכירים לי אותנו - ההיכרות (גם אני בדיוק נרשמתי לאתר, וגם הוא היה היחיד הנורמלי ...), חוסר ההצעה (שממש לא חסרה לי), הרעיונות של הבחור לגבי קונספט החתונה (רק שאצלנו הוא די ויתר עליהם), השחרור בעניין העיצוב, העדינות שלך... 
בקיצור, כיף לי לקרוא, תמשיכי


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

חיכיתי לזה- הללויה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ושיהיה מעבר דירה קל!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

איזה כיף!!! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך ושמחתי להכיר אותך גם מחוץ לפורום!!!

שיהיה מעבר קל וחלק לפורום הבא וכמובן - בשעה טובה!!!


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

התארגנות (או: בוקר טוב, הגיע הזמן להתחתן!) 
אצל אמא ואבא בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  .
בבוקר (אחרי שדי התקשיתי להרדם, כמובן) אמא שלי העירה אותי בקריאות "בוקר טוב! הגיע הזמן להתחתן!".
ארוחת בוקר קטנה ונסענו שתינו לספרית, ומשם אני נסעתי למאפרת. 
העובדה שהלכתי אל הספרית והמאפרת ולא הן באו אליי איפשרה לי לקצץ את סעיף ההוצאות הזה לחצי מהטווח המקובל בשוק, אבל לא הייתי עושה את זה אם הן לא היו כל כך קרובות לבית של ההורים שלי! (האחת קילומטר, השניה 50 מטר...)
זה מוסיף קצת לתחושת השפיות, מבלי להוריד מתחושת היום המיוחד. בסה"כ היה נחמד ובין לבין התבדחתי עם אבא שלי שהסיע אותי ממקום אחד למשנהו, והמשיך לעבוד כרגיל במשרדו שנמצא בבית.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

(או: איך הגעתי להיות כלה עם משקפיים) 
זה לא שרציתי....

אני עם משקפיים מגיל 4, אני חושבת שזה יפה לי ומוסיף לפנים. אין לי קוצר/רוחק ראיה, אבל בלי המשקפיים השרירים מתעייפים ואני מקבלת כאבי ראש. פעם הייתי יכולה להיות יומיים בלי המשקפיים, היום מדובר על 40 דקות-שעה.

ראיתי פעם בפייסבוק תמונות של מישהי מהחתונה שלה, והמשקפיים (שהיו תחתיות בקבוקי בירה)  גרמו לה להראות יומיומית, עם שמלה שהיא במקרה לבנה. במקום שהיא תראה לי כלתית ויפה, היא הייתה סתם היא (העובדה שהיא נמוכה מאד ושהצלם משום מה כל הזמן צילם רק מהגובה שלו, לא הוסיף לעניין). אז היה לי ברור שאהיה עם עדשות. מה גם שהחתן חושב שהרבה יותר יפה לי בלי המשקפיים. 

החלטות לחוד ומציאות לחוד. חודשיים לפני החתונה הלכתי לאופטיקה הקבועה, שם קבעו לי הדרכה עם זו שמתאימה עדשות. היא הושיבה אותי מול מראה וביקשה שאדחף אצבע לעין. ניסיתי וניסיתי, וכל הזמן המשכתי למצמץ ולדמוע. היא שלחה אותי הביתה עם שיעורי בית, ואחרי שבוע של נסיונות הבנתי שהעין שלי מתפקדת כמו שהטבע התכוון: נסגרת כשמשהו מתקרב אליה. 
אז לא היה מה לדבר מבחינתם על עדשות, ואני הפנמתי שאהיה עם משקפיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אמרתי למאפרת שצריך שיראו את האיפור גם דרך המשקפיים ובאיפור ניסיון כל פעם הרכבתי אותן ושינינו בהתאם. אגב, בגלל הקיבוע והעמידות של האיפור, כמעט לא הייתה צללית על המשקפיים כמו שבדרך כלל מתפזרת לי.  בתיק שהתלווה אליי הייתה מטלית לניקוי (כי רואים בצילומים כשהמשקפיים מלוכלכות) ואמרתי לצלמות בצילומים המקדימים שיגידו לי מתי להוריד ומתי לשים. גם את החופה העברתי בלי משקפיים. 

גיסתי סיפרה לי שהיא העבירה את כל החתונה שלה בלי משקפיים, אז היא לא ראתה מי מנופף לה מרחוק. היות והיא הייתה הכלה, לשם שינוי אף אחד לא נעלב מכך שלא נופפה בחזרה...



ולמי שרוצה לשמוע מגוון דעות, הנה שירשור מורחב בנושא משקפיים/ עדשות וכו'.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

אנשים נדהמו לראות אותי בלי משקפיים בחתונה עד כדי כך שעד עכשיו שואלים אותי למה אני לא עם עדשות באופן קבוע. 
זה יפה מאד אבל אחרי כמה שעות עם עדשות, במיוחד אם אני יושבת ליד המחשב, העיניים שלי מתעייפות. 

מה לעשות, כנראה שנועדתי להיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולהרכיב עדשות רק לאירועים מיוחדים.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

צילום 
הצלמות שאני שכרתי היו טלי ודבורה. כבר כתבתי עליהן בהרחבה, אבל לפני שראיתי את כל התמונות. בנוסף היו באירוע צלמת יח"צ של הוויה (שירה וייס), הבת של בעלת המקום שהיא סטודנטית לצילום והמנכ"לית של הוויה שצילמה בוידיאו.
כפי שסיפרתי בקרדיט המיוחס להן, היחס של טלי ודבורה מקצועי ונעים לאורך כל הדרך, הסרטון סטופ מושן פנטסטי והתכנים של התמונות היו מאד יפים, הן הרבו לצלם אנשים ופורטרטים וזה שימח את האורחים שלנו לקבל תמונות. היה יום עם הרבה שמש, החופה הייתה בתנאי אור קשים ומסנוורים, ואני חושבת שרואים את זה בתמונות. ההנחה של עופר ושלי היא ששירה (שהתמונות שלה יותר קרובות בצבעים שלהן למה שאני אוהבת) השתמשה בפילטר שונה, או השקיעה יותר בשינוי הצבעים בפוטושופ כי היא הייתה צריכה לעבד רק 80 תמונות ולא 2000 פלוס. 
כל התמונות בקרדיטים הן של טלי ודבורה, מלבד אלו שחתומות בפינה על ידי שירה וייס.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

יוצאים לצילומים המקדימים 
ההורים שלי גרים בסמיכות לביה"ס החקלאי מקווה-ישראל, אני בוגרת של בית הספר ואחד הטיולים שבהם הצלחתי ממש להפתיע את עופר היה טיול בגן הבוטני (המהמם) של מקווה-ישראל. 

בזמנו זה נראה בערך כך:
ניגש לעץ: מה זה?
קורא את השלט: אזדרכת שתלטנית. לא מכיר!
מה זה? בוקיצה ידגונית. לא מכיר!

אז בחרנו ללכת לשם, בחרנו את הלוקיישנים לפי העצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המקום פתוח לצילומים ללא תשלום, רק צריך לתאם כניסה מראש (מי נכנס, מספר רכב, יום ושעה)


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

על הספסל בגינה של ההורים


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

בשדרת האקליפטוסים


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

שדרת האקליפטוסים


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

שדרת האקליפטוסים


----------



## Nooki80 (30/7/12)

תמונה מקסימה ומלאת אהבה


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

עץ קינמון 
כזה שמכינים ממנו תבלין קינמון, נתנו לצלמות להריח את קליפת העץ.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

אלון שעם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כזה שמכינים ממנו פקקים ליין ולוחות שעם. 
זו אחת התמונות היחידות שבה עופר ואני באמת זיהינו את עצמנו.... קשה להסביר למה.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

בגן הבוטני 
התחתנו ביום שישי, שבו מקיימים במקווה ישראל סיורים מודרכים. כל הזמן ראינו קבוצות של הורים וילדים, שמצידם מאד התלהבו, נופפו וצעקו מזל טוב. יש לנו סשן צילומים עם קבוצת ילדים, ובהם ילד מקסים וחמוד שהוכיח משהו שאמרה פיקסלס: "יש אנשים שרואים מצלמה ועושים פוזה, ויש אנשים שרואים מצלמה ועושים פרצוף". 
היות ותמונות ילדים באינטרנט זה משהו רגיש, נסתפק בתמונה שיותר התמקדה בנו.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

שדרת הדקלים 
השדרה הזו היא אחד הסמלים של מקווה ישראל, והיא המקום שאליו לוקחים תלמידים ממגמת אמנות ללמוד על פרספקטיבה...
בשנת 1928 סבא שלי (שהיה אגרונום) עבד במקווה ישראל כמדריך חקלאי, והצטלם עם השדרה הזו כשעוד הייתה צעירה (יחסית לשדרת עצים) והעצים היו בערך בגובה שלו. 
אחרי שסיימנו את כל הצילומים במקומות המוצלים ביקשתי תמונה בשדרה הזו. 


סה"כ הוקצו לצילומי הזוג 40 דקות נטו, שבהם התניידנו בשלוש נקודות בתוך השטח. 
המצלמה די זרה לעופר ולי, במיוחד לו שתופס את עצמו כטיפוס לא פוטוגני. קיבלנו הדרכה והצעות לכל מיני שינויי עמידה. לא היה לי ספק שצילומי אירוסין היו עוזרים במקרה כזה, אבל הייתי כל כך לחוצה על הכסף, שלא נורא. אז בכל התמונות אנחנו באותה פוזה


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

קבלת פנים וצילומים משפחתיים 
להיות, ברור שלהיות!
קודם כל זו חתונה הפוכה. קבלת פנים, ארוחה ואז חופה. להגיע רק לחופה זה לא להיות בחתונה שלי....
אני חושבת שזה נכון גם במקרה שהחופה היא אחרי קבלת הפנים: זה זמן נפלא לתת תשומת לב לאורחים, לומר להם תודה נרגשת על כך שהגיעו, לומר שלום למי שלא ראינו הרבה זמן ולהיות מופתעים (תזכירו לי לספר את הסיפור על סוכן הביטוח). היה כל כך כיף לקבל את הוואו מכל אחד ואחד, ולתת להם הזדמנות להסתכל על השמלה/ השיער/ עליי.
היה כל כך כיף, והרגשתי שאני לא מספיקה, מדברת דקה שתיים עם מישהו אחד וכבר מישהו אחר מבקש את ליטרת תשומת הלב שלו. יש לנו תמונות מהממות מקבלת הפנים, ולפניהן היו הצילומים המשפחתיים. 

*צילומים משפחתיים*
אמא שלי ואני חובבות גדולות של צילומי שורות. 
א. בתור גינאולוגית חובבת, אמא שלי אומרת שצילום שורות עוזר לסנכרן גילאים ואירועים - זה מהאירוע הזה והזה, הילד הזה היה בן ככה וככה, אז זה בערך משנה זו וזו.
ב. כולם ביחד. מה, לא יפה?
אבל המשפחה שלי כבר די גדולה, המשפחה שלו סתם לא ממושמעת ולא מתורגלת בצילומים האלה וזה היה קשה לאסוף את כולם, למצוא תמונה שבה כולם נראים סביר, ובגלל שזו חתונת צהריים הזמן כל הזמן דוחק. 
הייתה מישהי שהטיפ שלה לגבי צילומי המשפחה הוא לרשום מראש איזה קומבינציות של תמונות רוצים לעשות. למשל החתן עם האחים, הכלה עם האחים, שתי המשפחות בהרכב מלא, חתן כלה עם הורים וכו'. אני מאד ממליצה לדבוק בטיפ הזה, במיוחד למי שיש לו משפחה גדולה. 
לאמא שלי ולאחים שלה יש מסורת שבכל אירוע הם מצטלמים ביחד, והיא פיספסה את זה הפעם לצערה.

אצלנו לא עושים את זה וגם לא הייתה דרישה, אבל ראיתי שיש חתונות שבהן מצלמים את אחות הכלה עם בעלה והילדים וכו'.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

גם לי היה מאד חשוב שיהיו צילומים משפחתיים 
בגלל זה ביקשתי מכולם שיקדימו קצת - כדי שאפשר יהיה למצוא זמן ולצלם את כולם. 
זה הסתדר מצוין אבל סבתא שלי לא הצליחה להקדים (כי היא רצתה לנסוע בהסעה שהיא ארגנה לחברים שלה). 

איזה מזל שהצלם תפס אותי ישר אחרי החופה ואמר לי - מהר מהר תצטלמו עם סבתא לפני שתשכחו.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

אז סוף סוף הגענו לטקס 
החופה הייתה מבחינת עופר ומבחינתי היי-לייט של האירוע. 
השקענו הרבה מחשבה בתוכן, הלכנו לסדנת כלולות כדי ללמוד על מרכיבי הטקס, בנינו את תוכן הטקס יחד עם העורך וכתבנו בעמל וביזע ברית זוגיות. 
היה חשוב לנו לשתף את המשפחה והחברים בטקס ולכן החברים נבחרו להחזיק את מוטות החופה, גם החברים וגם המשפחה קראו ברכות משבע הברכות ובצמוד אליהן ברכה אישית.

החופה תוכננה להיות ארוכה, 40 דקות, וגם אם היא הייתה רק 15 דקות, היה ברור לי משהו אחד: *כולם יושבים*. 
שונאת לעמוד בחתונות שבהן יש 20 כסאות, אבל כולם עומדים בטבעת מהודקת מסביב לחופה ובסוף אף אחד לא רואה. בטח שלא אצלי, כשהחברים שלי ואני צריכים לראות כדי להבין ולא מספיק רק לשמוע. כבר כשדיברנו באנגליה על איך תראה החתונה שלנו, זו הייתה נקודה מאד ברורה, והרחבה מול החופה הייתה אחד הפרמטרים שנבדקו בגני האירועים השונים שבהם ביקרנו.

אז השקענו כסף בהצללה של האיזור מול החופה, פיזרנו מחצלות, וכריות, וכסאות רק למבוגרים (כי זה תופס יותר מקום). שמחנו מאד לראות בתמונות שאכן, כולם יושבים בנחת ופנויים להקשיב.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

אזור ישיבה לחופה


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

חופה (או: תביאי לה עציץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
רציתי חופה עומדת (כבר שכחתי איך קוראים לזה) כי להחזיק עמודי חופה נראה לי קשה ולא נוח, ואני רוצה שאנשים ישבו בנחת ויקשיבו לחופה, שתוכננה להיות ארוכה. שלא יהיה ספק, להחזיק עמודי חופה מסורתית זה באמת קשה ולא נוח, גם כשהם נוגעים ברצפה! כששמעתי מה נדרש (ארגונית, קונסטרוקטיבית, כספית) בשביל להקים חופה עומדת את זה חתכתי ואמרתי שלוקחים חופה מסורתית בהשאלה מ"הויה". זה היה בשלב שלא הייתי מוכנה לשמוע על הוצאה של שקל נוסף. 

את החופה עצמה הכינה חברה מדהימה שלי. היא רצתה לעשות משהו שישאר ככיסוי מיטה, הורדתי אותה מזה. ואז היא רצתה שזה יהיה אח"כ מפה, והורדתי אותה גם מזה.  ואז גם הסברתי לה איך מכינים חופה. ואז גם לקחתי אותה לסבתא של עופר, שתתפור את זה. 

כשהיא לא הסכימה לקבל תשלום על עבודת תפירה כל כך קצרה חברה שלי לא ידעה מה לעשות עם עצמה, גם מתוך מנטליות רוסית שעוברת בגנים וגם בטיעון הבא:
חברה: אבל זו המתנה שלי לעדי!
סבתא: מתנה? תביאי לה עציץ!
אז זה באמת מה שחברה שלי הביאה לסבתא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשסיפרתי לעופר על הדיאלוג הזה הייתי צריכה לגרד אותו מהרצפה מרוב צחוק.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

שיר כניסה ויציאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר כניסה:
בשדה ירוק, בביצוע דני סנדרסון ורונית שחר. ללא ספק השיר של עופר ושלי. עופר כיסה אותי בהינומה ופתאום כל הקולות נדמו וכל מה ששמעתי הוא השיר הזה. זה היה הסימן לפתיחת ברז הדמעות. מאותו רגע, במרבית תמונות החופה אני או מייבבת או מושכת באף כי אני חולה ומנוזלת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En9qtX5VnLE 
החל משניה 0:34

שיר יציאה: מוזיקה חסידית, בהמלצת ה-DJ.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

מכסה אותי, וכל הקולות נדמו


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

מייבבת בחופה


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

צילום - דודה שלי


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

עורך הטקס/ מסדר הברית: דוד ניצן 
כאמור לעיל, בחרנו לערוך חתונה יהודית-חילונית דרך ארגון הוויה. באחת הפגישות איתם ביקשנו עורך טקסים שיהיה מעל גיל 40 ושיהיה בעל קשר לארץ ישראל ולחקלאות, שזה הסימן שבו רצינו להעמיד את החתונה שלנו. הומלץ לנו על שניים, מתוכם נפגשנו עם דוד ניצן. 
הגענו לפגישה איתו וכשעופר והוא התחילו לדון בקיבוצים שונים והאם הם שייכים לתק"ם או מחוצה לה והעולים מאיזה עלייה יסדו אותם הבנתי שכנראה מצאנו את מי שידבר בשפה שלנו. כבר היינו אחרי סדנת הכלולות של הוויה, כך שהעבודה מולו הייתה יחסית פשוטה ועסקה בעיקר בניסוח של הטקס והכתובה. הוא מאד התרשם מהכתובה שיצרנו, הציע קטעי קישור לחופה וציטוטים שונים בהתאם לכיוון שביקשנו, קיבל כל בקשה אבל גם היה מסוגל לומר על דברים מסויימים, כאלו שרצינו שהוא יקרא, שהם לא מתאימים לו מבחינת סגנון ואופי. 
החתימה על הכתובה והחופה היו מקסימות, הרבה מזה בזכותו והחופה אפילו לא ארוכה מדי כפי שחששנו שהיא תהיה. 
בחופה הזמנו הורים, אחים וחברים קרובים להקריא 6 מתוך 7 הברכות. 
העדים שלנו הקריאו את הכתובה, העד בעברית והעדה בשפת הסימנים.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

דברים שמשתבשים באמצע הטקס 
באמצע החופה, בזמן הקראת הכתובה, נשבר אחד העמודים. הבחור מבוהל, מנסה בכל כוחו להחזיק, ומסנן "איפה X כשצריכים אותו?". לא עברו 30 שניות ואותו X מגיח ובידו חוט ברזל, השד יודע מהיכן הוא מצא אותו בזה הרגע, קשר את שני חלקי העמוד והמשיך להחזיק את העמוד ביחד איתו. 

התמונה לא קשורה לאותו רגע, אבל בתמונה שהכי משקפת אותו מופיעה חמותי, שחרדה לפרטיותה. אז גם פה אנחנו צוחקים.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

יין לקידוש 
אבא של עופר איש יין, וכיאה לכך הוא בחר יין לכל נקודת שיא ביום. 
זה נחמד, כי זה אומר שאנשים מביאים את עצמם לתוך האירוע שלנו. אז אני מצרפת תמונה של איזשהו יין מאד טוב ונחשב, שאיתו קידשנו אחד את השני. 
(ירדן דזרט, מוסקט 2006, למי שכן מבינה)


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

תשל"ח של החתן היפה שלי


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

תמונה שאין לכל כלה 
מפגינה את המולטי-טאסקינג האופייני לנשים, גם בוכה וגם מושכת באף בו זמנית.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

טבעות 
שוב בהמלצת דניאל ואורן  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקריאה בפורום הבנתי שכדאי להתחיל בג'קסון, כשהמטרה היא להבין מה אנחנו רוצים. התרשמנו מהמבחר הגדול, מדדנו וניסינו כשראינו שכל אחד מאיתנו מגבש פרמטרים ומבין מה הוא מחפש. לא הייתה אף טבעת שהייתה בדיוק, אז החלטנו להמשיך. התחנה הבאה הייתה "בטבעת זו", שוב לפי המלצות הפורום. המחיר יותר יקר, אבל זה היה מורגש בהכל. איכות הטבעות, הגימור הסופי, האחריות לכל החיים. לקח לעופר הרבה זמן להחליט, בעיקר כי הוא פחד לאבד טבעת יקרה. 
יש שלושה דברים שנשארים אחרי שכל טררם החתונה נגמר. זוגיות, טבעות ותמונות, ולכן החלטנו כן לחרוג מהתקציב במקרה הטבעות.
הטבעות היו מוכנות בדיוק בתאריך שאמרו לנו, היחס היה נעים בכל שלב, הסברים על התהליך ועל מה שמקבלים. 
הדבר היחיד המוזר היה המידה. בפעם הראשונה שמדדו את המידה, לעופר הייתה מידה מסויימת. כשבאנו להזמין המידה הייתה שונה בשלוש וחצי מידות! נכון שאנחנו משתנים בין קיץ לחורף, בפעם הראשונה שבאנו היה חורף ובפעם השניה שרב של תחילת אפריל והוא עבד כל היום בעבודת כפיים, אבל שלוש וחצי מידות זה היה קצת לא הגיוני. בסופו של דבר הטבעת שהגיעה הייתה אכן טיפה גדולה, אבל הובטחה לנו אחריות ושינויי מידה לכל החיים.


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

תמונה שאין לכל כלה - מקדשת את עופר


----------



## אלפאבה (30/7/12)

איזה רגע יפה, מאוד מאוד מרגש.


----------



## דע1אותי (30/7/12)

הינומה יפה 
ואתם חמודים, מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<הייתי פעם בטיול עם עופר>


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

ההינומה להשאלה/ למסירה 
גם היא הוכנה על ידי הסבתא. 

חו"ס או בני המושבים?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/7/12)

לי זה קורה כל הזמן! 
האצבעות שלי משנות את הגודל שלהן. מדי פעם אני צריכה להזיז את הטבעת מאצבע לאצבע בגלל שהאצבע גדולה מדי או קטנה מדי. אין לי מושג למה זה קורה לי, במיוחד כשאין שינויים גדולים במזג האוויר ושהעבודה שלי נעשית במשרד ממוזג- אבל זה קורה לי


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

הנגשה (או: אי אפשר לבקש מאיזה חבר שיקליד?) 
אמנם לא רלבנטי למרבית חברות הפורום, אם בכלל, אבל לי זה היה מאד חשוב. כמו כן, התפלאתי מאד לגלות שגם לשם הגיעו הצדדים הכספיים של תעשיית החתונות....
אני כבדת שמיעה, והוזמנו לחתונה כ-30 אורחים חרשים וכבדי שמיעה. היות ורוב המארגנים המעורבים הם שומעים, הייתי צריכה מדי פעם במהלך האירגונים להזכיר להם למה חשוב שההנגשה תהיה בצורה כזו ולא אחרת ולא נתתי להם לעשות כל מיני פשרות בנושא. התשובה לשאלה בכותרת היא: ממש לא. לא הייתי מוכנה שבאירוע שלי האורחים שלי ואני נשאר בצד.

אז מה היה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 בצמוד לחופה העמדנו מסך LCD אליו חובר מחשב. הזמנתי קלדנית והיא תימללה את כל הטקס (כולל הערות ביניים ובדיחות) סימולטנית. היות ועמדתי תחת החופה לא ראיתי את המסך, אבל מהיכרותי איתה אין לי ספק שהיא לא החמיצה מילה. התמלול היה זמן גם במהלך התוכנית האומנותית, ועזר לי ולרבים נוספים לצחוק ולהרגיש חלק מהקבוצה הגדולה. 





 העדה שלי היא חירשת, והזמנתי מתורגמנית לשפת סימנים למעמד החתימה על הכתובה ולחופה. יצא שבחופה עוד כמה השתמשו בשירותיה, כי אם כבר רואים אז רואים. אפשר לראות אותה בתמונה של עורך הטקס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הקלדנית עבדה איתי בשנתיים האחרונות של התואר, והיא כל כך התרגשה כשביקשתי ממנה לעשות את העבודה הזו! היא הגיעה בסופ"ש של יום ההולדת ה-30 שלה, ופשוט הפכה את החתונה לפתיחת החגיגות, כולל העלאת תמונות לפייסבוק בזמן אמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
גם המתורגמנית הייתה מצויינת ועשתה עבודתה נאמנה (העדה היא שהמליצה עליה, והיות והיא הייתה ה"לקוחה" הלכתי לפי ההמלצות שלה). בפורומים הרלבנטיים המלצתי על שתיהן.


----------



## Nooki80 (31/7/12)

תהיתי לגבי ההנגשה לחירשים וכבדי שמיעה, אבל היה לי ברור (עוד בקריאת החלק הראשון של הקרדיטים אני חושבת) שאין מצב שלא נתת לנושא הזה מענה מקיף.
אף על פי שאינני כבדת שמיעה ולא חווה מיד ראשונה את הקשיים בהם כבדח שמיעה נתקלים, מאוד מאוד שמחתי לקרוא על הפיתרונות שנמצאו, על החשיבות שבלתת הרגשה לכל אורח (שלא לדבר על הכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שהוא חשוב מדרגה ראשונה, שהוא/היא נכללים בשמחה בכל מובן ועניין.
מאוד מקווה שהניסיון המוצלח שלך וההמלצות שלך בנושא, יסייעו לעוד רבים אחרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

מסתבר שגם אני לא הצלחתי לחשוב על הכל 
אין לי מושג מה אנשים איחלו לנו בשבע ברכות  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל האורחים היו מבסוטים, זה נכון.


----------



## נועיק (2/8/12)

מקסים!!! אלו הפרטים החשובים באמת.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

שבירת הכוס


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

שבירת כוס


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

הפתעה קטנה לסיום 
בסיום הטקס, אחרי שבירת הכוס, עופר שלף מכיס המכנסיים תות שגידל בגינה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. יאמי!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (31/7/12)

מקסים!


----------



## אלפאבה (31/7/12)

אדיר! התות מאוד פוטוגני


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

תשל"ח של החתן היפה שלי


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

אופס 
הגיע לכאן בטעות, אפשר למחוק


----------



## המרחפת (30/7/12)

צריכה להמשיך לארוז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש המשך, הוא כבר כתוב ואני יודעת איזה תמונות,  אני מבטיחה שהוא יגיע תוך פחות מחודש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אשמח לשמוע את דעתכן בינתיים.


----------



## meand ani (30/7/12)

מחכה! 
שיהיה מעבר קל....


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (30/7/12)

כיף לקרוא! 
ואת כלה ממש יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גרמת לי לחשוב אם גם אני אבכה בחופה או לא... נראה לי שלא, אבל אולי אני עוד אפתיע את עצמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה במעבר דירה, מחכה להמשך...


----------



## אלפאבה (31/7/12)

מחכה מאוד להמשך, 
הכל נראה מקסים!

כיף לקרוא קרדיטים "ביתיים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לא אעמוד בעוד חודש הפסקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - סקרנית מאוד לקרוא את ההמשך- במיוחד על הקייטרינג


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

DJ - ליאור טל 
התקליטן הוא ליאור טל, המלצה של המפיק, ניר גירון. בחירה מעולה!
לליאור חברת הגברה, ולעופר היה חשוב מאד שהסאונד יהיה טוב, הרבה יותר מבחירת השירים שבה נתנו יד חופשית (ההגבלה היחידה: לא מוזיקה מזרחית מחמש השנים האחרונות). הוא היה מקסים, הלך עם הבחירות שלנו, השתדל לשלב שירים שהיו משמעותיים לנו והיה קשוב לבקשות. הוא דרש מחיר סביר, ובעצמו הזדעזע כשאחיו סיפר לו מה המחירים הנהוגים היום לתקליטנים וממש לא הצליח להבין על מה. הבהרנו לו שהווליום לא יכול להיות חזק מדי (בכל זאת, יש שכנים) והוא אפילו השאיר לנו מיקרופון ורמקול לטובת התוכנית החברתית שהייתה בשעת לילה מאוחרת. 

מתאים מאד למי שאין לו יומרות לקחת אנשים רק לפי מוניטין (להפתעתי ליאור לא הופיע בכלל בפורום), ובמחיר שפוי.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

ריקודים וקשקושים 
כל הזמן מדברים על כך שהחתונה תשקף את הזוג ואישיותו, ואני חושבת שזה רק מתבקש שריקודים לא היו ההיי-לייט של האירוע... 
בכל רגע נתון היו ברחבה לפחות 20 אנשים, גם אנחנו הגענו לרקוד מדי פעם, אבל מסיבה מטורפת לא הייתה הדבר שלפיו קבענו איך דברים יראו ויתקדמו בחתונה.



*קשקושים לרחבה*

שכחנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קנינו, מאד נהנינו מהקניה, אבל לא הספקנו לומר למי שרצינו למנות לעניין הקשקושים שתוציא אותם וכך הם נשארו בחדר. אני, עם הפטיש שלי לבועות סבון, קנינו משטח שלם של בקבוקי בועות סבון ועוד 5 אקדחים, והם כולם נשארו בחדר....
כן חשוב לי לציין שהשתדלנו מאד שאלו לא יהיו דברים שהם חד פעמיים במהותם. היו שרשראות, בועות סבון + מיכל למילוי, כלי נגינה מתנפחים, כדורי ים ומשקפיים מצחיקות. 
כן הוצאנו את המניפות, שחולקו יחד עם פתקיות ההושבה.72 מניפות הספיקו ל-240 אורחים.


----------



## adidi85 (31/7/12)

מאיפה המניפות?? 
הן מהממות, אפשר לדעת מאיפה וכמה עולה??


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

כפר גלעדי 
מניפה בשקל, זה מגיע בחבילות של תריסר וזה די שווה שקל בודד.


----------



## aluma83 (2/8/12)

אנחנו גם רצינו לקנות מניפות כאלה בדיוק! 
ראינו אותן באיזה אתר אינטרנט ב 2 ש"ח למניפה (קצת רחוק לנו להגיע לכפר גלעדי).
זה היה שימושי באיזשהו אופן? אנשים השתמשו ונהינו או שהרגשתם שזה מיותר? אנחנו עדיין קצת מתלבטים...

ואם כבר, זו הזדמנות להגיד לך כמה הקרדיטים מקסימים, נראית חתונה באווירה בדיוק כמו שאני מקווה שתהיה אצלנו


----------



## המרחפת (3/8/12)

שימושי מאד 
אנשים נהנו מהמניפות לכשעצמן (לא יודעת מה איתכן, מאז שהייתי ילדה לא החזקתי ביד כזו מניפה), כולן נגמרו וזה גם לא שאספנו אותן לזבל למחרת האירוע - אנשים גם לקחו אותן איתם (חוץ מאלה שפוררו אותן למיליון חתיכות קטנות שאספתי מהאדמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

אם מדובר על חתונת צהריים לפני חודש אוקטובר, אז זה בהחלט תוספת נחמדה.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

אוכל (או: מה זה כל הצלחות האלה?) 
טוב, קרדיט לקייטרינג זה אחד הדברים העיקריים שזירז את כתיבת הקרדיטים, כי מישהי כאן מחכה לו.

נתחיל בזה: אנחנו אכלנים ושמנים באופיינו, ילדים למשפחות שאוהבות לאכול ונהנות מאכילה. אם בעיצוב הייתי מסוגלת לשחרר, אוכל היה אחת הצלעות המשמעותיות במשולש הזהב. 
היה לנו ברור שאמנם האירוע בבית אבל אין לנו אפשרות (בעיקר מבחינת הספק חשמל בתוך הבית עצמו) להעמיד את המטבח לטובת הקייטרינג. הדגש שלנו בסקר השוק היה לוודא שהקייטרינג יודע להעמיד מטבח שטח ולא רק להביא ארונות חימום עם אוכל מוכן. המחירים הם כמו המחירים ששומעים בגן/ אולם, רק שכאן זה לא כולל ריהוט, הגברה, ועוד דברים שגן כן מגלם בתוך מחיר המנה. אגב, השוואת המחירים בין הקייטרינגים השונים היא קשה מאד! כל אחד מהם מציג מחיר שכן כולל רכיבים מסויימים אבל לא כולל אחרים (לדוגמה, מע"מ, שכר מלצרים, מפות, כלי אוכל). לצורך העניין בניתי טבלת אקסל שבה כל רכיב מופיע בנפרד עם אפשרות לחשב לו מע"מ ורק אז הצלחתי לראות מי באמת יותר יקר ובכמה. 

ביקשנו מהמפיק שיחפש לנו קייטרינג. ההנחיות היו תפריט ים-תיכוני, פשוט ומחיר זול. פנינו גם לקייטרינג מרינדה, שלא עונים להגדרות האלו, כי הם האכילו בחתונה של חברים וזו הייתה פעם ראשונה שאכלתי באירוע בשר כמו שבשר צריך להיות.  המפיק הגיע אלינו עם ארבע-חמש הצעות, שבין שתיים מתוכן התלבטנו זמן רב.
בסופו של דבר, דווקא ההצעה היקרה ביותר זכתה. הם גם ידעו לשווק את עצמם וגם היחידים שנתנו לנו את השקט הנפשי שהכל יהיה מצויין.  

*קייטרינג טל-יה גורמה ידידותי* פשוט נתנו לנו את השקט הנפשי שהם עושים את כל זה בלי להתאמץ, ברור שזה יהיה מצויין ובעיקר התפריט שהם הציעו היה מעורר תיאבון, מעורר עניין וגרם לרצות לטעום מהכל. הבייסיק שלהם זה להגיע ולהקים מטבח שטח, העובדה שנתנו להם שטח מרוצף הייתה לוקסוס מבחינתם. 
אין להם תפריט קבוע. טל-יה מקשיבה לכל מזמין אירוע, ולפי המאפיינים (כאן, כאמור, זה היה ים-תיכוני ופשוט) היא בונה בכלל את התפריט שמתוכו בוחרים. יש הרבה אפשרויות, יש דברים קלאסיים יותר ופחות, הכל נשמע מעולה ועם טוויסט מעניין והרבה מאד מזה גם היה מעולה בטעם. אני לא יודעת אם זה היה בגלל מגבלת המחיר או כי ככה זה תמיד, אבל בעיקריות הוצעו רק שתי מנות. לעופר ולי זה התאים בהחלט, לא רצינו לשים דגש על בשר אבל מי שמחשיב שפע ומבחר על פני טעם ואיכות יתקשה מעט לבלוע את הצפרדע. לא הייתה מנה עיקרית מיוחדת לצמחונים, אבל הם כולם העידו שבראשונות ובסלטים היה כל כך הרבה מבחר, שהעדר מנה עיקרית לא הורגש בכלל. 

כמה זה עולה? יקר! כמה זה שווה? כל שקל! הלוואי שיצא לי להיות באירוע שהם מסעידים. תשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים הדהימה אותי, היחס תמיד היה נגיש ונעים מאד, התייעצתי עם טל-יה לגבי בניית הלו"ז של האירוע, הרמתי טלפון כדי לשאול על הכשרות, בטעימות (שנערכות רק לזוג ולמשפחתו, כי הרי התפריט הורכב במיוחד) היא ישבה ויעצה, הציעה חלופות ופתרונות לפי מה שהתנהל מסביב לשולחן. האמא של החתן, פרפקציוניסטית לא קטנה בעצמה, ששאלה ודשה בהרבה מאד מפרטי החתונה, כמעט ולא שאלה על האוכל מרגע שחתמנו על הסכם אירוע, כי היא באמת הייתה רגועה שיהיה מצויין. 
לכל פגישה הם הגיעו בזמן, הם תמיד הראו נכונות להתגמש, הם סייעו לאבא של החתן להרים בר יין מבחינת השכרת ציוד וכוסות. 
באמת שהחסרון היחיד שיש לי להעיר עליו (מלבד המחיר, המוצדק) הוא שהבשר לא היה אדום כמו שביקשתי שיהיה. 
בזמן האירוע המלצרים קשובים (טוב, אולי כי אני הייתי זו בלבן). לקחתי לי אוכל, והצלחתי ללכלך את השמלה. אחת המלצריות העירה לי על כך, ותוך חצי דקה, עוד לפני שהספקתי להניח את הצלחת ולבקש שיביאו לי מגבונים, טל-יה כבר הייתה לידי, אמרה ששמעה על האינסידנט וניסתה לסייע ככל יכולתה. שווה ללבוש לבן. 
בעת פתיחת המתנות הופתענו מאד לגלות גם מתנה מהם


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

לגבי פתקיות ההושבה 
ככל הנראה אחד הדברים הראשונים שבגללם פתחתי לי קובץ של "אוסף קישורים לחתונה". 
ראיתי את הרעיון בקרדיטים של arapax, וזה היה כל כך מתאים היות וכאמור, אבא של עופר עוסק ביין. איסוף הפקקים היה המשימה הקלילה, ובאופן לא מפתיע רובם של היקב שאבא שלו משווק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אחרי התייעצות עם arapax חתכתי את כל הפקקים עם סכין שף טובה וחדה. הפס שבו נועצים את הפתקית היה הקשה יותר בסיפור.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

תמונות של אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השימוש היחיד שיש לתמונות אוכל זה לקרדיטים.... זה לא טוב לאלבום, זה לא מעניין אנשים בפייסבוק, נשבעת שרק לכאן זה טוב.

בתמונה: שולחן החרסים המרהיב של הקייטרינג.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (31/7/12)

נראה מהמם! 
ממש אהבתי!
הכל נראה כל כך נקי ומסודר.


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

עוד אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנשים מצלמים את הצלחת שלהם! ככה גיליתי שהבשר לא מספיק אדום


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

עוד אוכל


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

בר יין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כתבתי כבר קודם, בהקשר של חתונה ירוקה, שלא היו משקאות בבקבוקי פלסטיק: לא קולה, לא ספרייט, לא מים מינרלים. היו 4 סוגי מיצים טבעיים (הם מגיעים במיכלי תרכיז מפלסטיק שבאמת אפשר לעשות בו שימוש חוזר) והגדלים של בקבוקי הבירה נבחרו לפי אלה שבאמת מגיעים לשימוש חוזר.

החתונה הייתה בשישי בצהריים, ולא התאים אלכוהול כבד. אבא של עופר הרים בר יין מעולה של כמה חברות, אני חושבת שהיו שם לפחות 6-7 סוגי יין, בעיקר של יקבים קטנים-בינוניים. זה רץ ואנשים שתו כמות כפולה מהצפוי.
בתמונה: קיר רויאל (אני לא בטוחה אם זה היה קאווה או שמפניה, עופר יזדעזע כשהוא ישמע אותי אומרת את זה) עם קרם דה-קסיס, היה מעולה לחום הצהריים.


----------



## אלפאבה (31/7/12)

מישהי אכן חיכתה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה שווה לחכות, גם לגביי הקייטרינג- וגם בכלל.

כיף לקרוא את הביקורת הטובה על טליה. בינתיים מההתנהלות מולה ואיתה- אנחנו מרוצים מאוד מאוד מאוד. היא כל כך נעימה, אמיתית ועוזרת.

ובכלל- קרדיטים מקסימים ומעניינים. כיף מאוד מאוד לקרוא על חתונה כזו, אני בהחלט אעזר בהם, בטוחה שגם אחרות ואחרים. 

מכל התמונות שלכם האושר, השמחה והפשטות קורנים החוצה. כיף מאוד לראות. עלו לי המון חיוכים על הפנים כשהתבוננתי בתמונות בהן אתם מופיעים. 

המון מזל טוב, ותודה רבה רבה ששיתפת!


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

טביעת רגל פחמנית 
זה שהבחור שלי ירוק כבר אמרנו? 
היום הוא ביקש שאעזור לו לסחוב שתילים של עצים, ואמר משהו על החזר טביעת הרגל הפחמנית של החתונה ושבחישוב יצא שאנחנו צריכים לנטוע 5-6 עצים. 
בחתונה קיבלנו במתנה עץ שסק, והוא הביא חמישה נוספים...
אז סחבתי עץ תאנה, פיטנגו, שסק ועוד כמה שלא זיהיתי.


----------



## FayeV (1/8/12)

כל הכבוד לכם! 
כל הכבוד לכם שעשיתם חתונה ירוקה, ובאופן כללי, חתונה ממש ממש מגניבה!


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

כל סוף זה התחלה של משהו אחר 
אז התחתנו כבר לפני יותר מחודשיים. זה נראה כל כך רחוק, ויש כמובן דברים שהייתי עושה אחרת. אבל בסה"כ עשינו בחירות טובות, נהנינו מהחתונה שלנו ומכל התהליך שלפניה, ומה אתן יודעות, לא רבנו אפילו פעם אחת. כל כך נהניתי מהדרך והאירוע שאני מחכה שיזמינו אותי לחתונה כדי שגם אוכל להנות בשקט, אבל הקיץ הזה הייתי בשתי חתונות בדיוק, ואחת מהן הייתה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה לי חשוב להעלות קרדיטים גם בגלל החתונה הירוקה, גם בגלל שהייתה סמי-ביתית, ואני מקווה שהקרדיטים והרשמים סייעו למי שגם מתכננת אחת כזו ותתן רעיונות. אשמח להמשיך לענות על גבי הפורום ובמסרים.
הבחירה שלא לעשות דרך הרבנות הייתה מאד טבעית בעיני, ודווקא אחרי החתונה אני מגלה עד כמה אנשים רבים הולכים בעיניים עצומות "כי זה מה שכולם עושים" בלי לדעת מה בכלל יש בטקס, מה הוא כולל, מה הולכים לומר? קשה לי לשמוע את זה, ובכל זאת הטיעונים שלי אינם שגורים בפי ולרוב אני מעדיפה לשתוק.

אני שמחה לגלות בכל יום שהתחתנתי עם בחור מקסים, שמחה לראות שנוח לנו אחד עם השני ועם המשפחות שלנו  שעומדות מאחורינו בהרבה אהבה. 
אני נרגשת מהדרך שעומדת לפנינו.

*תודה רבה לפורום שסייע ותמך ונתן עצות, ושיהיה רק בשמחות*


----------



## lanit (31/7/12)

איזה יופי! 
כל הכבוד על ההתמדה ב"חתונה כמו שבאמת רציתם אותה"!
אני שמחה שנהניתם, שיצא כמו שרציתם ושזה שיקף אתכם.
וכמובן המון המון מזל טוב ומיטב האיחולים להמשך דרככם המשותפת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## arapax (2/8/12)

מקסימים  
נראית חתונה שלווה ומהנה, נהניתי לקרוא את כל החלקים 

[אגב, שסק זו בחירה מעולה. לפני כמה שנים ישבתי בגינה של ההורים שלי ואכלתי שסק ממש טעים, ולא היה לי כח להכנס הביתה מהחצר ולזרוק את הגלעינים שלו בפח, אז חפרתי חור קטן במקום שלא היתה בו צמחיה ושמתי אותם שם, והיום יש שם עץ ענק שבשנה שעברה נתן כמה עשרות קילוגרמים של פרי... תזכרי שאמרתי לך - ריבת שסק זה טעים!]


----------



## המרחפת (2/8/12)

ריבת שסק? 
ישבת וגילענת את כולם?!


----------



## arapax (3/8/12)

כן... 
כפי שהקרדיטים שלי מרמזים, קוצים בטוסיק הם בין הבעיות היחידות שאני לא סובלת מהן 
וזה לגמרי היה שווה את זה.


----------



## CrystalMoon (31/7/12)

איזה חתונה מדהימה ומיוחדת! 
ממש מרגישים את האופי שלכם דרך האירוע, וזה לדעתי הדבר הכי חשוב, בדיוק מה שמפריד את האירוע משלכם ל"עוד חתונה"  
הרבה שנים מאושרות ביחד!


----------



## תומישה (31/7/12)

חשבתי להבליג אבל אני לא מסוגלת... 
יש מצב שעשינו את הטירונות יחד במחנה 80,
לפני 10 שנים?


----------



## המרחפת (31/7/12)

התגייסתי לפני עשר שנים בדיוק (ועשרה ימים) 
אז יש מצב, אבל עשינו טירונות ביחד רק אם היית מש"קית חינוך.


----------



## Pixelss (2/8/12)

ואווו פשוט ואוו 
הגישה שלכם פשוט מהממת,
אני חושבת שהחתונה שלכם משקפת אותכם בכל בחירה שלקחתם לאורך הדרך.
היכולת שלכם לשמור על "שפיות" ולעשות את זה בדרך שלכם ועדיין לשמור על אירוע שמכבד את עצמו ראויה לשבח לטעמי.

מעריצה את בעלך על המודעות האקולוגית והחשיבה על הסביבה.

נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה קסומה ומיוחדת ואני מאחלת לכם שנים רבות של זוגיות טובה תומכת ואוהבת.

כן ירבו!!!


----------



## המרחפת (13/8/12)

תודה לך!


----------

